# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Kurza klatka piersiowa

## Hajmat

Witam, mam pytanie.
Mam tak zwaną "kurzą" klatkę piersiową. Jak mniemam jest to zrośnięty mostek, ale nie jestem pewien. Czy jest możliwe skorygowanie tej klatki piersiowej chirurgicznie?? Mam 17lat i nie wiem też, czy byłoby to bezpieczne w moim wieku?

----------

